# Nursing moms-how many drinks per week?



## newclementine (Jan 23, 2008)

My first poll! Just curious what other nursing moms do. I had a glass of wine after baby went to sleep last night and it was sooooo nice.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I only drink socially, but I don't worry about it at all, and didn't when DS was little-er either.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I'll have a sip from DH's drink, or mix a mudslide. But all I have to do is wait until she is asleep for the night.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

I like to have a wine or beer with dinner on occasion- probably once a week.

I don't worry about it at all, or wait for DD to go to bed or anything. She nurses consistently every 1-2 hours even at night so it wouldn't make a difference!

I never drink enough to really feel the effects of the alcohol, I drink it for taste more than anything, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

ok babe #3 - usually on the weekends I'll have a few glasses of wine with a girlfriend of mine! Good times







I then drink a few glasses of water


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I voted "one drink every evening," but I do skip some days here and there...so more like between 4 and 7 drinks a week but that wasn't a choice.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I probably have 1 drink per week (that's what I chose on the poll). But, sometimes I don't drink at all, and sometimes I have 2. I don't like feeling the buzz anymore, it really is more for the taste and social aspect of drinking.

I don't worry about it at all.


----------



## BrookEllen (Sep 15, 2008)

I probably have 2 glasses of wine per week, only immediately after nursing. Before pregnancy, we were a regular wine-with-dinner couple. I really miss it! DD will be 6 months in February and will start solids (+breastmilk). Depending on her nursing frequency, I may go back to the wine with dinner regularly. Yum!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I've had alcohol maybe 4 times since getting pregnant, including the glass of wine I drank the week before the positive pregnancy test specifically because I thought "well, I didn't even ovulate this cycle and AF will be coming soon, so I might as well..."

Thanks for reminding me that I could have fondue now!!


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We drink wine with dinner almost always, so 1-2 glasses most nights, with food and spread out over a few hours. I don't worry about it.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I said 2-4 per week, but some weeks I don't drink at all.


----------



## SeaDoula (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm not a big drinker in general, and I voted "I don't drink for other reasons" because I a) don't really like the taste of the stuff b) don't want to aquire a taste c) my mom had/has a drinking problem when I was younger...and made me not like how people act when drinking.

I have had a drink or two since having my daughter though, I just try to do it after she has nursed, not too often, and not a huge quantity (not that I do anyway)

I have a friend who has now weaned her 3yo dd, but she would drink a beer while nursing and that didn't really sit well with me...


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I used to drink a glass of wine every night before I was pregnant. During my pregnancy, I developed a serious aversion to alcohol of any kind. I think it passed in my third trimester, and I tried a glass of my favorite wine (a moscoto d'asti), and it tasted terrible to me. My palette has really changed. I don't enjoy wine as much anymore, so I hardly ever drink it.

I was thinking about adding a glass of beer to my diet to increase my milk supply. I learned somewhere on this board that it is true, but I planned on doing a little more research first.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diamond lil* 
I used to drink a glass of wine every night before I was pregnant. During my pregnancy, I developed a serious aversion to alcohol of any kind. I think it passed in my third trimester, and I tried a glass of my favorite wine (a moscoto d'asti), and it tasted terrible to me. My palette has really changed. I don't enjoy wine as much anymore, so I hardly ever drink it.

I was thinking about adding a glass of beer to my diet to increase my milk supply. I learned somewhere on this board that it is true, but I planned on doing a little more research first.

For me a glass of beer is an instant supply booster. My boobs get really heavy and full within a hour if i drink one glass.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

It varies too much, so I didn't vote. I'll go for days without, then have a few on a Friday or other special occasion.


----------



## daniturtle (May 17, 2008)

I voted 2-4 drinks per week, sometimes it's less than that. I don't worry about it for one second and I don't pump and dump either. I like what Jack Newman says about pump and dump: "In most cases 'pump and dump' should be replaced by 'sacrifuce breastfeeding on the alter of our ignorance' or 'sacrifice breastfeeding on the alter of our prudery'." I laughed out loud at that! And yeah, stout beer is good for supply!









For what it's worth, I also had a beer or glass of wine occasionally while pregnant - I think the American custom of cutting out alcohol altogether is just that - a custom.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diamond lil* 
I used to drink a glass of wine every night before I was pregnant. During my pregnancy, I developed a serious aversion to alcohol of any kind. I think it passed in my third trimester, and I tried a glass of my favorite wine (a moscoto d'asti), and it tasted terrible to me. My palette has really changed. I don't enjoy wine as much anymore, so I hardly ever drink it.

I was thinking about adding a glass of beer to my diet to increase my milk supply. I learned somewhere on this board that it is true, but I planned on doing a little more research first.


I'll vouch for it. Engorgement city.

Interestingly, I was the exact opposite of you. I barely had a sip in my pre-preggo days. Like, I could count on one hand the number of times I took a swallow of alcohol. I used to say things such as, "Who would voluntarily drink beer?! It's nasty!"

Then, I got preggers. I actually craved it. (I've heard the arguments for and against. I decided to play safe and stay dry until my last two months, when I only had 2-3 wine coolers total).

But now that she is here, I feel like I want to taste everything! How strange is that? Party! lol


----------



## pisceanmomma (Dec 23, 2008)

I do drink about 4 beers a week- and I notice when I have one I make a lot more milk!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Baby is in bed, and I am having my nightly bottle of Anchor Steam.


----------



## 2xshy (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeaDoula* 

I have a friend who has now weaned her 3yo dd, but she would drink a beer while nursing and that didn't really sit well with me...

I see nothing wrong with have a drink while nursing at all. If you have the drink while you are nursing the alcohol isn't even hitting your milk yet, alcohol peaks in the blood stream after about an hour.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to move this over to breastfeeding


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a drink on occasion. No different then before i had her, i am not a big drinker really. I dont think there is anything wrong with drinking whilst nursing provided you are able to care for the baby, so i would only have a drink at a time


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xshy* 
I see nothing wrong with have a drink while nursing at all. If you have the drink while you are nursing the alcohol isn't even hitting your milk yet, alcohol peaks in the blood stream after about an hour.

I've gad a beer while nursing thinking along the same lines. coffee too.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I have never considered moderate drinking while nursing harmful. I resume my regular drinking after I have a baby which can be one to a few glasses of wine a night.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

I have an occasional drink. Sometimes it's more than 1 a week, often I go many weeks with none. I have a 1 yr old. Now I'll have a full beer or glass of wine, but before a few sips. I only like dark beers and red wines right now, and I crave water along with that - if I haev alcohol I drink about double my usual water intake. And I had one sip of bourbon at a holiday party (used to love that), and gagged. I think my body is pretty good at keeping my levels of good fluid to bad pretty well regulated.

However, during the first weeks or so of nursing (I think most around that big growth spurt) I would have about 1/3 a bottle of Guinness multiple times a week - every night/every other. I craved it like you would not believe, but again, a little bit went a long way. My MW gave me the OK - and I also chowed oatmeal. Totally milk-suppkly driven cravings.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

At least one or two glasses of wine almost every night while making dinner and hanging out. But they are nursed glasses, like over 3 or 4 hours. Even if they weren't I would think twice about it.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

I voted I don't drink because I fear it'll harm the baby, which isn't entirely true but close to it; I've had a drink a few times with dinner, and refuse to let him nurse for several hours after because I don't want him to get it (and by a few, I mean like 3 times in his whole life). Before he was born (and before being pregnant & TTC) I'd have a drink w/ dinner fairly often, almost always if we went out, and sometimes wine w/ a nice homemade dinner. Once he's done nursing, don't know if I'd go back to that or not, .....but he's the reason I don't drink now. I also eat way more veggies than I really want because I know he needs them.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I voted 2-4 times a week, but it really varies, sometimes I'll have a glass of wine or a beer every evening, and sometimes I won't have anything at all. So, it really depends on if we have it in our budget to buy, or if I'm in the mood for it. I find it funny that I found this survey today, because today is a complete odd-ball day and I'm having a glass of red wine with lunch. Which I haven't done since before I had my Son, and even then only on special occasions. I have been busy all day cleaning, cooking and baking for the holiday that I thought I would have a glass of wine with my brie and freshly baked bread. I guess I felt like being naughty today.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I voted "less than 1 drink per week." It's really more like zero, but since I do occasionally sip DH's wine or beer, that's the answer I chose. I have friends who will have a glass or two of wine while BFing, and I don't think anything of it when they do it, but since I'm not a big fan of the taste of alcohol anyway, it's no big deal to me to just not have it while pregnant/BFing.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holothuroidea* 
I like to have a wine or beer with dinner on occasion- probably once a week.

I don't worry about it at all, or wait for DD to go to bed or anything. She nurses consistently every 1-2 hours even at night so it wouldn't make a difference!

I never drink enough to really feel the effects of the alcohol, I drink it for taste more than anything, so I don't worry about it.









: What she said!


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

more like a glass of red wine with supper, once or twice a week.

I guess I don't think that is a big deal. As long as it's in moderation.


----------

